# Line 6 UX2 - No Authorized Device Connected



## 200 Motels

Hey all,

I just received a Line 6 UX2 USB recording interface. Comes with the Pod Farm Software, which allows you to chose from many popular amps and pedals etc.

I'm having an issue where the device isn't recognized in Pod Farm although it worked before. I ended up installing reaper and the ASIO4ALL driver after I had it working. I was monitoring using headphones from the Line 6 device at the time and wanted to see why I couldn't get sound to come from my speakers. ( I realize now that I'd have to hook up the Digital Outs to the PC's sound card to do that.) So I ended up messing with the audio driver settings and found that the Line 6 device was no longer recognized in Pod Farm.

The Level meters on the Line 6 device are lit up and are recognizing the sound coming from the guitar, but the Pod Farm software still doesn't recognized that any sound is going through it and shows the yellow ! triangle at the bottom that says "No Authorized Device Connected" "Pod Farm Cannot Process Audio". I can hear my guitar through the headphones connected to the Line 6 device but it's bare and lots of latency, unlike when the device was recognized. 

I checked for updates, i uninstalled and reinstalled Pod Farm and Line Monkey. I tried reinstalling the ASIO4ALL driver. Still no luck. I've also restarted the PC, and tried different USB ports.

I'm using Windows 7 32bit.

The Line 6 forums are poison. No one responds to anything, from what I've seen.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg Ellis

I had a problem like that with my Toneport GX.

It turns out you need to plug it into exactly the same USB port that you were using when the device was first installed in the system. Nothing else will ever work, unless you nuke the OS and start again.

No idea why it works that way, but there you go.

Not sure if that helps - sounds like you've already tried various ports to get it working again.


----------

